# MJ Passion Chat



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know if this is possible at all, and I'm sure if it were possible it would have already been done, but what if this forum had a section where we could engage in real-time chat. That would be way fun.  I know that probably involves some modification and it's probably not that easy. But like i said, it would be way cool if we could go in and talk to each other in real-time along with the regular forum.


----------



## Hick (Jul 7, 2006)

hey ross..look right above the left hand corner of your post..see the blue button, says "CHAT"..


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

oh wow...ok..cool thanks man..sorry didn't see that..


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah I didn't know about that until today either.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 8, 2006)

well if this thread does anything maybe it will let everyone know that we actually _do_ have a chat option. i'd love to chat with you guys in realtime


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 8, 2006)

well, Im online right now, you're online


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 10, 2006)

Just post a "new thread" in the coffee table, someone will usually see it and pop in there.  Or see whos online and PM them.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

MP should deffinetely have an IRC online chat room. A good server could hold us all and you could be able to idle in there all day long. Would be an excellent way to take some of the load off the server without having people dissapear.   It is relitavely easy to connect to and install and for users that don't have it installed.  That java chat that is currently installed should be a java irc chat connecting directly to whatever server and whatever channel. We could easily help setup this kind of chat and would be happy to.  It would be a more controlled enviroment allowing channel operators to remove people that are obstructive or saying inapropriate things, as well as benefit long time members by allowing them to idle and associate with either other in real time as well as giving people advice or helping them in real time.

What do you think of a #MP or #marpas or anything!  


Just an idea!


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 15, 2007)

sounds good, we had another chat online some time ago and it was missused by some people and it got hacked. That's why I took it off because that little joke cost me 230 euro's.

Main thing for a chat now is that is secure and not too much money to invest.

If you have some tips please let me know.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

IRC would be free, nothing to invest could run it on any server like undernet, efnet or a few others ones we have in our mind to. I'll show you an example here with this screenshot, simple, easy, secure and most important free.  Some people have used IRC before and would have hoped so.  If not it's easy to connect and identify your nickname to services.  These chats are used by a few large forums like the Shroomery.  Set your operators say like stoney bud tbg elephant man people like that.  They could be idling always online someone comes in causes something out they go.  Hacked?  Not gonna happen unless you give out your founder password.


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you have a sample forum where they use this chat?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.shroomery.org/chat.php

This is the web version, most people connect using an IRC client  to the server.  The above server for me to get to it i would have /server irc.shroomery.org I could setup a channel anywhere any server right now and give you the pass. That easy.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Do you have a sample forum where they use this chat?



The post with the picture, is the client which was downloaded and installed.  Many, many, many people use IRC.


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, cool. Is it difficult to install? Do you have a link to the script they use, I believe there are a number of different IRC scripts on the market.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

www.mirc.com

There is the one where you will get a trial version.  Try it out for now unlocking them are......rather simple.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

that's the one that we use.  There are so many irc scripts out there, doesn't matter all you need is one you can use.  This mIRC is simply the original and best.


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks a lot. I will try it out asap and see how our members like it.

Is there an option so you can integrate it with VB? and to see how many people are in the chat before you login?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 16, 2007)

There are some problems with using IRC chat. The largest is that the chat logs are available to whoever owns the servers. If those servers are located in a country with Anti-Marijuana laws, the chat logs could be used as evidence in a courtroom.

The current chat software is an internal add on that keeps all logs on the server that is located in a "safe" country.

I'm very familiar with IRC. It's a very nice piece of software if you are talking about anything legal. It is a very, very dangerous piece of software if you are discussing things that are not legal. The server logs can be used as evidence. The cops do this all the time with people who do porn and the like.

MarP, I advise STRONGLY, not to use IRC for the chat in this group. It will open the door to any cop that can get a warrant for a server located in the USA or any other country that would honor a USA request for electronic evidence.

Sorry Frank. It's sure a nice piece of work, and I use it for chatting about my lawn problems and the like, but I wouldn't use it to discuss growing MJ for a minute.

There are also thousands of hacks for it available in the hacker networks on the Internet. If you have the time for a one shot hack, you can dump any IRC chat servers logs with or without their permission.

I've used IRC since it was first written. When they migrated to a windows format, they also enabled about a zillion hacks.

Lets  stay with the software for chat that has NO outside logs or software.

Thanks guys. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 16, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> HOW WOULD THE POLICIA KNOW WHO I AM IN THE CHAT ROOM?


If you were in IRC, you're current IP address is available to anyone who wants to see it. That's on the IRC server. The chat we have here doesn't have that ability.

IRC shouldn't be used by anyone who doesn't want everyone to know what IP address they are using. That was my point.

Why are you shouting?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 16, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Sorry stoney not really shouting just was making it big enough to read easy,
> 
> Anyhow my IP is in China, I can switch it to any country I want! are you familiar with the hide IP programs that are out there?


Yes, they hide it from someone who doesn't know how to really trace it. It's kind of like throwing a blue coat over your red shirt. If someone lifts the coat just a little, your red shirt is still there. Actual IP addresses are an Internet standard that is used for billing. You aren't going to hide it from the guys with the servers, only from the end users.

None of that has anything to do with our group. I was talking about IRC chat software.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 16, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> LoL
> 
> I hope they dont look up my skirt if I chat in a irc room.


Yikes, I thought you were a guy! Now I'm trying to get that image out of my mind!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 16, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> I Am but I wear my KILT (jk)


Thanks, but now that image is burned into my brain! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 17, 2007)

tufat.com has something called "FlashChat" and it's integratted right into your forum software. It's great stuff, I use it on my vbulletin board, and it's easy to setup, and it uses peoples usernames/pw from the forum, and is built into a database on your server. Never heard of it being hacked unless your admin account has been hacked.

Cost = $5 - $10 USD, OR... you can ask someone nicely to send you a copy!


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi md.apothecary

That was the same chat we're using that got hacked. Nice chat software but it was not secure. A lot of people got hacked that used the same script.

Although I read they have made it better so who know it's safe now.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 18, 2007)

never had an issue, the key is to change the admin folder to something other than /admin/

You need this directory to be hidden to mask the admin.php


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 13, 2007)

is their a chat room our what i did not think we had 1


----------

